# Good Information



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

The 12volt Side of Life (Part 1)


----------



## PrdCdn (Feb 5, 2012)

That is good information. One thing to remember is when adding AUX to those batteries keep the fuse as close to the battery as possible. 
The diagram shows 2 12v which equals 24v system. 2 6v batteries make 12v. I'm confused.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

PrdCdn said:


> That is good information. One thing to remember is when adding AUX to those batteries keep the fuse as close to the battery as possible.
> The diagram shows 2 12v which equals 24v system. 2 6v batteries make 12v. I'm confused.


The 12 volts are in parallel, that is + to + and - to -. The 6 volts are in series, + to -.


----------

